# My first Semi Auto



## s.archer (Jan 7, 2013)

I have shopped and shopped and have finally decided that I will purchase a Smith. Just not sure of model. I am used to shooting a 686 .357mag, but now want an auto, I am stuck between the .40 and .45, leaning toward the .40 for cost of ammo. I want a fun gun but also one that I can compete with if I chose to try it out. I do not want a compact but rather full size, living in Canada concealment is not an issue. 
Any recommendations for model in either caliber, and what after market mods? I don't know of any gunsmiths so any mods would have to be easily done by myself. 

Thanks.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I love my Beretta 96 inox's...........ease of maintenance, great shooters.....sights would be a mod, but I am fine with the stock sights......Ruger SR40.....nice, inexpensive firearm, also like the stock sights, 17 rd. mag.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

S&W make a fine line of pistols, however in the selecting of a pistol you need to go with the one that feels best in your hand. Everybody is different and what feels good and shoots good for me may not work as well for you. If you have a range that rents pistols do that as well. Spend a little money doing a try before you buy will help you find the one you like.


----------



## s.archer (Jan 7, 2013)

I live in northern Canada, our range is basically an approved area in the woods. LOL I have looked at different models when I was in the city, there were a few that didn't feel good at all. The Smiths all felt good, also the CZ and XDM. I like the full size Smiths the best just trying to decide on either the .40 or .45.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I prefer the .45 to the .40. It is a low pressure round that is more pleasant to shoot.

But, the .40 S&W is OK, if you grip properly, and will accomplish about the same thing.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I too would rather have the 45, I have had two 40's and did not enjoy shooting them. Just not near as comfortable to shoot. A 45 is much more comfortable to shoot.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I too prefer the .45. Check out the S&W M&P .45 full-size - a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Get a CZ or HK in either caliber.


----------

